# Ретролистез L5



## kmv811 (4 Мар 2014)

Здравствуйте. 
Мне 32 года, проживаю в г. Донецке.
Очень хотелось бы получить ответ на вопрос. Сильно начала болеть спина в пояснице, боль отдается в ногу. Результат рентгена: Продольная ось не изменена, отмечается листез L5 кзади на 0,7 см. Умеренно сужены мещпозв. щели Th7-L3, L5-Sб, склероз замыкательных пластинок. Вывод: Ретролистез L5. Начальные явления остеохондроза в сегментах Th7-L3, L-5 Sб. Назначено врачем Диклфенак свечи 10 дн., мазь фастуь- гель. Можно ли мне делать лечебный массаж? Мануальный терапевт сказал, что нужен массаж, а я боюсь, чтоб хуже не стало. Можно ли бегать на орбитреке при таком заболевании? Что лучше - мануальная терапия или таблетки?


----------



## La murr (4 Мар 2014)

*kmv811*, здравствуйте!
Имеет смысл разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме - это позволит врачам форума давать Вам аргументированные рекомендации.
О том, как это правильно сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Скажите, пожалуйста, принесло ли облегчение назначенное Вашим врачом лечение?


----------



## kmv811 (4 Мар 2014)

Помогло снять острую боль, когда вся поясница болела и даже наклониться не могла. Сейчас боль перешла - низ спины - нога, но терпимая. Пока не принимаю лекарства, только, когда слишком начинает болеть. И еще, обратила внимание, что нога немеет периодически. Снимки завтра попробую добавить.


----------



## doc (4 Мар 2014)

Пока нет снимков можно сказать, что массаж однозначно предпочтительнее таблеток. Мануальная терапия исключительно вдумчивая.


----------



## kmv811 (4 Мар 2014)

Вдумчивая - т.е. у супер грамотного специалиста? К сожалению у нас, в г. Донецк таких не знаю. Начала искать врача, но вся в сомнениях. Вот поэтому и прошу консультаций.


----------



## La murr (4 Мар 2014)

kmv811 написал(а):


> Вдумчивая - т.е. у супер грамотного специалиста? К сожалению у нас, в г. Донецк таких не знаю. Начала искать врача, но вся в сомнениях. Вот поэтому и прошу консультаций.


Обратите внимание, пожалуйста - доктор форума, работающий в Донецке - Владимир Иванович Воротынцев - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/3232/
Вы можете связаться с ним в личной переписке или на странице профиля врача.


----------



## Василий Чайка (4 Мар 2014)

kmv811 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.
> Мне 32 года, проживаю в г. Донецке.
> Очень хотелось бы получить ответ на вопрос. Сильно начала болеть спина в пояснице, боль отдается в ногу. Результат рентгена: Продольная ось не изменена, отмечается листез L5 кзади на 0,7 см. Умеренно сужены мещпозв. щели Th7-L3, L5-Sб, склероз замыкательных пластинок. Вывод: Ретролистез L5. Начальные явления остеохондроза в сегментах Th7-L3, L-5 Sб. Назначено врачем Диклфенак свечи 10 дн., мазь фастуь- гель. Можно ли мне делать лечебный массаж? Мануальный терапевт сказал, что нужен массаж, а я боюсь, чтоб хуже не стало. Можно ли бегать на орбитреке при таком заболевании? Что лучше - мануальная терапия или таблетки?



Таблетки уберут воспаление и уменьшат боль, поэтому Вам ими лучше воспользоваться в острый период или период обострения. Мануальная терапия уберет причину возникновения боли, даже может уменьшить листез (надо смотреть снимок). Закрепить позитивный результат от медикаментозной терапии и мануальной терапии с помощью ЛФК, чтобы снова не прибегать к таблеткам и врачам.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Мар 2014)

Снимки покажите.


----------



## kmv811 (5 Мар 2014)

Надеюсь, что перевернула в правильную сторону.

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора и форумчане. Добавила снимки, надеюсь все хорошо видно. В том то все и дело, что хочется именно пролечиться, убрать причину боли, а нее симптомы, т.е. воспаление.  ПОэтому и возник вопрос.


La murr написал(а):


> Обратите внимание, пожалуйста - доктор форума, работающий в Донецке - Владимир Иванович Воротынцев - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/3232/
> Вы можете связаться с ним в личной переписке или на странице профиля врача.



Спасибо за рекомендации!



doc написал(а):


> Пока нет снимков можно сказать, что массаж однозначно предпочтительнее таблеток. Мануальная терапия исключительно вдумчивая.


Добавила снимки.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Мар 2014)

kmv811 написал(а):


> Добавила снимки.



Ну первое. листеза нет. Второе на снимке на прямой проекции не указаны стороны, я не увидел. Посмотрите внимательно, на снимке  должна стоять буква Л или П. На какой она стороне стоит,  на той на которой написана Ваша фамилия, или на другой и какая буква, это важно...


----------



## kmv811 (5 Мар 2014)

К сожалению на снимке не написана ни буква Л ни буква П. Фотографировала я снимки со стороны, где написана моя фамилия, т.е. лицевую сторону. Лежала при рентгене прямо и на левом боку. Это все, что могу сказать. И боль отдает в левую ногу.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Мар 2014)

Качество исследования соответствует качеству заключения...


----------



## kmv811 (5 Мар 2014)

В этом не я виновата. Какое мне исследование нужно провести для нормального установления диагноза?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Мар 2014)

МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника, рентгенографию костей таза в прямой проекции с захватом двух Т/Б суставов.


----------



## kmv811 (5 Мар 2014)

Спасибо. Буду проходить исследование.


----------

